

After the Deadline Acquired by Auttomatic - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/automattic-acquisition-after-the-deadline-spell-checker

======
jeremymims
I think PG would be the first to tell aspiring entrepreneurs that while being
accepted to YC is a strong indicator of future success, a much stronger
indicator is relentless drive and determination. This is clearly a case of the
latter. Congratulations!

------
okeumeni
"Better Spealing" need After The Deadline (<http://afterthedeadline.com/>).

Congrats Guys, being rejected by YC is not a curse.

------
singlow
So, now the spelling and style checker has a name that looks like a typo?

[edit] OK, it looks like it _is_ a typo. Automattic is misspelled incorrectly
in this thread. And no, that is not redundant.

------
rms
cross link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=811860>

------
lucifer
"I’m thankful we had that interview though and was encouraged to make the
first cut." (check grammar: <http://www.afterthedeadline.com/features.slp>)

What ever happened to eat your own dog food?

